# Depression, anxiety, and shopping!



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Anyone else get in this vicious cycle? I find that whenever I am depressed or having anxiety issues, I shop. If my stomach is bad, I just move that shopping online.

I talked to a therapist about it once, and she really wasn't helpful. She was all, oh you're young, you don't have to obsess about savings yet! ...which was a tad enabling I must say! The worst is when my IBS is bad and I'm moping around wishing I was out with friends, and then I hop on the internet and get myself some sort of pick me up and then I can anticipate a fun package that week. It's not to the point where I have clutter or anything, but it's enough that I feel sickened sometimes by the inability to fit another thing into my closet. Or if I'm feeling sick, I think, I'm not out with my friends spending money on food and drinks, so I'll get clothes instead.

And I do want to save! After I moved out of my parents' I have not been able to save at all!

Anyone else struggling with this? What do you do to try to stop it? I thought I should start selling things, so I listed some items on Poshmark, but then I started shopping on Poshmark too!


----------

